# Whoops - did it again!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Am almost to the meeting point to pick up my two new additions - Flat Rocks buck and a Fairland buck!!!! Ohhh I can't wait to see them and get pics posted


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You'll have to post pics when you get them!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How exciting!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Congrats! How exciting!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Boys are loaded and headed home - not sure what I was thinking with a suburban!!!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

yes yes .... we want pics and sire/dam so we can all droll.

and I love totting goaties in my suburban when I have 5 or less. The dog kennels fit just right.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Lol - it's adult bucks in rutt - ugh


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Cant wait to see pics congrats on the new additions. There is so many people on here that I want goats from but by the time you pay shipping I just cant never afford them. But someday I will have one from everyone I would like to. I know im dreaming big but aint that what keeps the world going around. lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I was extremely fortunate with these two and didn't pay anything except transport which was extremely reasonable. One was a trade other we have an arrangement also


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on getting your boys!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh awesome! Pics! Pics!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

I feel for yea .... haha ..... boys in rut.
Poor suburban is goin to stink for weeks.

I hope your nose made it ok


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

We will be purchasing more fabreeze and a car freshener today - lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I haven't been able to get decent body pics of the new boys - but did get some head shots.

Flat Rocks Order ofthe Phoenix - Flat Rocks Groovy Girl ( Flat Rocks I Feel Lucky x MCH Flat Rocks Fox Fire E) x Irish Whisper Harry Potter (Gay-Mor's RA Wood Nymph x Gay-Mor's Lucky Northrup King *S)










Fairland Farm P Reeses Pieces - Heritage Place T Nestle Quik ( Kaapio Acres V Baby Pebbles x Kaapio Acres RB Birrs Thunder) x Fairland Farm SM Pluto (CH Kaapio Acres Bambi x CH Kaapio Acres SG Silver Moon)


----------



## pdpo222 (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh how nice. Love the colors. You sure are lucky. We are on SS so we can't afford to pay for registered stock. My buck is registered, but never got the papers. But that's ok cause he can't read anyway,


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

It has taken me a long time .... I sell soaps / lotions ... used to sell eggs, chicks, ducks, and unregistered dairy kids, meat kids to raises money to purchase the registered stock. It has taken me 5 years to get where i am. Give it time, save your pennies and you will get there


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Best I can do - they are total lap babies ... lol.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Handsome dudes! I am partial to black and tan!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am hoping to get his scurs off and take all the bucks up to the buck show in April


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Handsome boys! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Beautiful boys!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

website has been updated with pedigree on both and also udder shots for reeses' dam. I need to update the pedigrees and research as there are ALOT more CH and milkstars - but I need to get some other stuff done today also


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

what handsome guys you have!


----------



## pdpo222 (Jun 26, 2011)

kelebek said:


> It has taken me a long time .... I sell soaps / lotions ... used to sell eggs, chicks, ducks, and unregistered dairy kids, meat kids to raises money to purchase the registered stock. It has taken me 5 years to get where i am. Give it time, save your pennies and you will get there


Well I will be 65 this year, so I won't have the time or patience to wait.  I basically got them to just have something to do in the winter or I would never leave the house. This way I have to go out three times a day. Plus I'll have kids again, I sure miss not having them.


----------

